# Kabota D722 block heater



## Yazooman70 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a Kubota engine in my Yazoo. For Snowblowing in the winter I want to put a block heater on this unit. I have done some research and I believe the circulating type heater is the best route to go which attaches to the bottom heater hose. After sometimes searching I found a zerostart 3200001. Are there any other models and brands that you would suggest which might work better than this unit? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

Bought one for my b2920 from the dealer. Heats the coolant in the block. Amazing difference at startup and I don't need to idle for 20 minutes to warm up


----------

